# Ultrabook (dünnes, leichtes Notebook) bis 1000€



## floriáno (3. März 2013)

*Ultrabook (dünnes, leichtes Notebook) bis 1000€*

Hallo,

ich suche ein 15,X Zoll Ultrabook oder ggf. ein sehr dünnes Notebook.
Ich möchte surfen, Youtube Videos schauen, Musik hören (Kopfhöhrer, externe Anlage), Filme in Full HD (1920x1080) schauen und Filme streamen, sowie Dateien (nachts) down-und uploaden und beruflich mit arbeiten.
Es sollte daher Full HD Auflösung beherrschen, eine starke CPU beinhalten, sehr leise und gut verarbeitet sein. Ich stelle mir vor das Gerät zwei bis drei Jahre in Dauerbetrieb (18Std + X täglich) zu betreiben.
Die Grafikeinheit ist nur primär von Bedeutung, da ich vermutlich nicht damit gamen möchte, es sollte sich jedoch mein Monitor per HDMI anschließen lassen. Ein optisches Bluray Laufwerk wäre toll ist aber kein Muss.
SSD muss vorhande sein, gern auch eine größere- SSD/ HDD Kombilaufwerk ebenfalls vorstellbar. Software muss nicht vorhanden sein, auch kein Touch! Der Preis darf auch überschritten werden wenn das Gerät vielversprechend ist.

Gruß


----------



## Research (3. März 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook (dünnes, leichtes Notebook) bis 1000€*

Primär= Wichtigste.

Gewicht?

Design?

Welche Arbeiten?

Ob die dünn sind musst du wissen: http://geizhals.de/?cat=nb&sort=p&xf=27_4~2379_15~2377_15.9~9_1920x1080~82_HDD+und+SSD#xf_top

Oder hier: http://www.dell.de/ultrabook Ne SSD kann man auch selber einbauen. Dell bietet aber einen Konfigurator an.


----------



## Thallassa (3. März 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook (dünnes, leichtes Notebook) bis 1000€*

Das Sony hier wäre wohl deine eierlegende Wollmilchsau, allerdings mit 2 Kilo schon relativ schwer. Sony Vaio SVS-1511S9E/S silber, UK Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Und etwas über dem Preis, aber vielleicht kannst du ja im Sony-Store nen Studentenrabatt kriegen - wenn du selbst keiner bist, kennst du sicherlich irgend einen 

Ohne Blu-Ray-Laufwerk gibt's diverse Varianten vom Sony SVS15 ab 900 Euro - allerdings ohne SSD, wobei ich persönlich diese lieber selbst nachrüsten würde.
Ansonsten käme das Samsung hier noch etwa an deine Wünsche heran: Samsung 730U3E, Core i5-3337U, 6GB RAM, 128GB SSD, Radeon HD 8550M, Windows 8 (NP-730U3E-S03DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Allerdings nur 13,3"

Kompromisslos geht's bei dir schonmal nicht, über 2 Kilo gäbe es wieder Notebooks die deine Kriterien erfüllen, allerdigs ist ein Notebook mit über 2 KG für mich definitiv kein Ultrabook.


----------



## Research (3. März 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook (dünnes, leichtes Notebook) bis 1000€*

Zum Arbeiten würde ich wegen des Pro-Supports immer zu Dell greifen. So  handeln wir hier 400 Wissenschaftler + nochmal so viele Hilfskräfte.
Bei einem Defekt kommt noch jemand am Folgetag.


----------



## floriáno (4. März 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook (dünnes, leichtes Notebook) bis 1000€*

Was wiegt denn so ein Ultrabook? Wobei mir eigentlich Dicke (Höhe, Breite) wichtiger sind als das eigentliche Gewicht.
Wenn nen i7 Prozessor wäre wärs natürlich formidabel.
@Research: Arbeiten ist ganz, ganz zweitrangig mit dem Teil! 
Ich muss erstmal in den Laden und mir Dinger anschauen damit ich ein Gefühl dafür bekomme, habe aber frühestens erst Mittwoch Zeit dafür.

SSD selber einbauen, warum? Sind doch nur Extrakosten!

Das fänd ich übrigens interessant, nur leider nicht kaufbar LG U560: Ultrabook mit Full-HD und Ivy Bridge - News - CHIP Online
Hat zwar auch nur i5 aber sonst ganz schick, auch optisch!


----------



## Neona (5. März 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook (dünnes, leichtes Notebook) bis 1000€*

Extrakosten die dich aber günstiger kommen als wenn du sie einbauen lässt.


----------



## Wursti (6. März 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook (dünnes, leichtes Notebook) bis 1000€*

Hey. Bin auf der Suche nach einem ähnlichen Notebook.

14-15 Zoll, Matter Bildschirm, mindestens 1600x900 Auflösung, Ordentliche Laufzeit, unter 2 Kilo (bzw. nicht viel drüber) und dedizierte Grafikkarte.

Das Ding soll nicht Crysis 3 wegballern, aber halt ältere Spiele ordentlich darstellen und ein Skyrim auf niedrigen/mittleren Details schaffen. 

Fällt euch neben dem Sony VAIO SVS15 und dem Chronos 7 noch irgendwas in dieser Kategorie ein?
Das SVS15 ist momentan mein Favorit, wobei ich ein bisschen Angst wegen der Akkulaufzeit habe. Knapp 3 Stunden beim normalen surfen ist schon etwas eng. Das Ding soll schon nen Uni-Tag mitmachen können. 
beim Chronos (dem alten mit 1600 Auflösung) scheint die Akku Laufzeit super zu sein, aber der Monitor wird teilweise kritisiert. 

Samsung hat bisher keine Pläne für ein neues 14" Chronos bekannt gemacht, oder? Gibt es sonst irgendwelche Hersteller, die was in der Größenordnung angekündigt haben? Es wär zwar schön den Laptop schon in den nächsten Tagen zu bestellen, aber wirklich dringend ist es nicht 

EDIT: Das XPS 14 finde ich auch sehr schnieke, und ich hab auch schon sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Dell gemacht, allerdings hat das nur nen öden 720p Bildschirm 

EDIT EDIT: Die Lenovo Thinkpads passen zwar ins Leistungsprofil, sind aber unendlich hässlich und sollen einen grausamen Hässlichkeitstod sterben!


----------



## VWGT (6. März 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook (dünnes, leichtes Notebook) bis 1000€*

fürs spielen ist 720p wiederrum besser wegen der leistung. Aber zum Arbeiten lieber HD+ / FullHD.

Ich würde mall bis nach der Cebit warten. Da bringt Samsung seine neue Serie 7 Ultra raus 15zoll, radeon 8850 /8870. Die liegen auf Niveau einer GT 650m /GTX 660m.

Sind flach leicht aus Alu. 
Ich warte auch auf die weil ich genau das gleiche suche


----------



## Wursti (6. März 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook (dünnes, leichtes Notebook) bis 1000€*

Weiß man denn wie es mit dem Umschalten zwischen der onboard Grafik und den Radeon Karten aussieht ohne Nvidia Optimus? Hat sich das gebessert?

Der neue 15 Zoll Chronos sieht zwar super aus, hat aber glaube ich über 2kg und wird auch etwas mehr kosten?


----------



## VWGT (6. März 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook (dünnes, leichtes Notebook) bis 1000€*

Bei radeon heisst das enduro das umschalten


----------



## Wursti (6. März 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook (dünnes, leichtes Notebook) bis 1000€*

Ja, aber ich habe irgendwo gehört, dass das nicht so reibungslos funktioniert wie bei Optimus?! Funktioniert das auch voll automatisch und ohne neustart?


----------



## VWGT (6. März 2013)

*AW: Ultrabook (dünnes, leichtes Notebook) bis 1000€*

Ja funktioniert voll automatisch


----------

